# Nâng cấp phong cách nhà sàn theo kiến trúc hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện nghi



## vyngantype (7/8/21)

Nâng cấp phong cách nhà sàn theo kiến trúc hiện đại, đầy đủ tiện nghi Nhà sàn là đặc trưng của văn hóa vùng cao, với lối kiến trúc tầng dưới để chăn nuôi còn tầng trên là nơi sinh hoạt, phù hợp địa hình và tránh thú dữ. Nhưng ngày nay, nếu có điều kiện, bạn có thể sở hữu được một ngôi nhà sàn đẹp, dự án Stella 79 Võ Văn Kiệt đầy đủ tiện nghi với nội thất hiện đại, và vẫn dựa trên kiến trúc truyền thống. Không gian ngôi nhà nhìn từ đường dạo. Với căn nhà sàn này, chủ nhà muốn kiến trúc sư nâng cấp, cải tạo lại không gian và nội thất trên một lô đất mới làm nhà nghỉ cuối tuần. Dựa trên nhu cầu đó, kiến trúc sư dự án Stella Võ Văn Kiệt đã tận dụng không gian bên dưới của nhà sàn làm phòng ăn, một phòng ngủ VIP, toilet và phòng massage. Trong đó, ngoài phòng ngủ và toilet, phòng bếp và ăn là không gian mở, không có tường ngăn với không gian bên ngoài. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sở dĩ, kiến trúc sư thiết kế không gian mở nhằm tạo sự thông thoáng và cũng để cho hòa hợp với không gian bên ngoài như nguyên bản vốn có của kiến trúc nhà sàn. Không gian tầng hai gồm phòng khách, phòng ngủ, phòng thay đồ và một một phòng tắm ngoài trời. Nội thất mang phong cách hiện đại với sàn gỗ, tủ âm tường, hệ thống điều hòa, chiếu sáng. Những góc view rộng từ phòng khách. Riêng không gian phòng khách, rất nhiều cửa sổ được mở ở những góc khác nhau nhằm tạo ra những góc nhìn đẹp ra không gian bên ngoài. Gỗ dổi và chò là hai chất liệu chủ đạo được sử dụng cho không gian tầng hai với mục đích tăng độ ấm áp, thân thiện cho người sử dụng. Từ tầng hai, bạn có thể bao quát được hết không gian xung quanh với đồng lúa xanh non ngút ngàn tầm mắt, xa xa là đồi núi trập trùng rất đẹp. Không gian thoáng đãng, không khí trong lành là nơi lý tưởng cho bạn nghỉ ngơi sau một tuần làm việc căng thẳng. Bậc thang giao thông . Với lối kiến trúc đơn giản nhưng lại phù hợp với không gian, để tăng tính thiên nhiên cũng như làm đẹp cho ngôi nhà sàn, chủ nhân đã trồng cỏ ở những khoảng đất trống ngay dưới chân cầu thang, dọc hai lối đi. Đường dạo lát đá hoa tự nhiên trông giản dị nhưng rất đẹp. Hai bên đường dạo là những hàng cây ăn quả được trồng theo chủ định, vừa tạo bóng mát, vừa như để tô điểm cho lối đi. Một hồ cá nhỏ ngay trước ngôi nhà để gia chủ có thể câu cá thư giãn. Đá ong - nguồn vật liệu sẵn có của địa phương đã được sử dụng để tăng thêm tính gần gũi với thiên nhiên vì tường đá ong sẽ mát vào mùa hè, đồng thời cách nhiệt tạo sự ấm áp khi mùa đông đến. Toàn bộ ngôi nhà được làm bằng gỗ tự nhiên. Căn nhà có thể coi là đã đạt được yếu tố cân bằng âm dương rất tốt. Với thế lưng tựa núi, phía trước là vườn rộng, việc quay nhà về hướng đông là một cách xử lý, tính toán có chủ định của kiến trúc sư để tạo cảm giác an toàn cho người ở căn hộ Stella Võ Văn Kiệt và cũng để cho ngôi nhà gần gũi với thiên nhiên.


----------

